# Rhynotek grips for P238



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has ever ordered grips from Rhynotek.com? I placed an order in late June. The grips stated they were "in stock" and would be shipped within 24 hours. A week later I found out they had not been shipped yet so I cancelled the order. It's been a month now and still no refund or contact from the company.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Never heard of the company, sorry. That's poor customer service... hopefully you get you $$$ back.


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Update - thankfully I went through PayPal so I was able to file a claim and get my money back. I would not recommend this company to anyone!


----------

